# Persenning für Alumacraft Fisherman 145 Tl



## Philipp_do (14. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Kann mir einer von euch sagen wo ich eine passende Perdenningeh für das Boot herbekommen? Sie soll zum Schutz während des Transports auf dem Trailer dienen und muss nicht zwingend für Wasserlieger geeignet sein. Es sollte schon etwas festeres Material sein und nicht dieses dünne zeug für 40€ ...

Grüße Philipp


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Persenning für Alumacraft Fisherman 145 Tl*

Es gibt überall Firmen die LKW Planen auf Maß fertigen, sicher auch in deiner Nähe.
Die können dir eine haltbare Persenning fertigen, die auch passt.
Google kann da weiterhelfen.
Ich habe auf Anhieb 7 Firmen dieser Art, im Großraum Dortmund,
gesehen!

Jürgen


----------



## Philipp_do (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Persenning für Alumacraft Fisherman 145 Tl*

Naja ich möchte ja keine Lkw Plane auf meinem Boot haben....
Aber danke trotzdem!

Grüße


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Persenning für Alumacraft Fisherman 145 Tl*

Die haben auch andere Sorten /Güten an Planen 

Zudem haben die ein besseres Preisgefüge als die "Bootssattler"- wo Boot draufsteht,  ist der Preis in der Regel höher - weil Bootsbesitzer sind alles reiche Leute


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Persenning für Alumacraft Fisherman 145 Tl*

Oben hast du geschrieben, dass du nicht son dünnes Zeug haben willst!
In dem Moment wo die LKW Plane auf dein Boot zugeschnitten ist, ist es keine LKW Plane mehr, sondern eine Boots-Persenning.
Nur das Material ist das Gleiche.
Ansonsten vielleicht bei Bootsausrüstern nachfragen, oder auch beim Hersteller, da wird es sicher passendes geben.



> Zudem haben die ein besseres Preisgefüge als die "Bootssattler"- wo Boot  draufsteht,  ist der Preis in der Regel höher - weil Bootsbesitzer sind  alles reiche Leute


Auch ein Grund, warum ich einen solchen Laden bevorzugen würde!
An meinem Gewässer liegt ein Boot nun seit ca. 15 Jahren mit genau so einer Plane, ganzjährig und die ist immer noch in einem guten Zustand.
Eine herkömmliche Bootspersenning würde da schon lange in Fetzen runterhängen und der Kahn wäre sicherlich schon abgesoffen!

Jürgen


----------



## Andy007 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Persenning für Alumacraft Fisherman 145 Tl*



Philipp_do schrieb:


> Naja ich möchte ja keine Lkw Plane auf meinem Boot haben....
> Aber danke trotzdem!
> 
> Grüße



|kopfkrat
Gemäß dem Motto: bitte wasch mich......aber mach mich nicht nass.

Dann laß dir vom Bootssattler eine Persenning aus dem Material deiner Wahl anfertigen. Nur dann nicht über den Preis schimpfen...


----------



## Philipp_do (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Persenning für Alumacraft Fisherman 145 Tl*

Danke für eure Antworten, ich frage erstmal den Hersteller an.
Grüße


----------

